# Recovery of Employers Share of CPP Overpayment



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I employ my wife and consequently pay the employer's share of her CPP. In doing her taxes it would appear that she has an overpayment of around $85 due to starting this half way through the year in 2010.

Since I pay $85 for every $85 she pays, does anyone know if there is a way to get the employer's $85 back?

Not a lot of money but the principle is there. Why should CPP keep this when no benefits will arise from it.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

There is a related discussion here:
http://forums.redflagdeals.com/archive/index.php/t-995415.html

_Actually, employers file a PD24 (http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/pd24/pd24-09e.pdf) to get their share of over payments of CPP and EI refunded....

Of course 99% of the time employers don't know how much EI/CPP a new employee has already paid that year._

Look up the form and see what it says.


----------

